# Looking for advice. Bobcat t190 for snow removal



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm looking for some advice and information from the experienced here on track machines and snow plowing!!

We have been running a Bobcat t190 for three seasons now (summer work & winter snow plowning). We run polar tracks in winter, which are softer and grip fairly well. They are holding up well since only installed during winter. We run a 9ft. Kage plow/pusher and 84" snow bucket used generally. The track machine works pretty dang good, with the exception we are in need of a 2 speed machine.

We are racking up the hours and I am in need of a second machine. Looking to buy a newer version T590 or T595 with 2 speed. Everyone says undercarriage will wear out at like 1000 hours or so. We have almost 1800hrs. on our machine and the sprocket and all look good still. We don't overly clean out the undercarriage between uses and things still are holding up. Track machines are more costly to operate, however hold value better.

QUESTIONS:

1) Will there be crazy excessive chatter in 2speed while plowing on hard surfaces? There already is quite a bit with a single speed, however its tolerable.

2) How long should I expect an undercarriage to last and how much to replace sprocket & idler wheels? I don't think there is anything else except the drive motors correct?


Any info or feedback would be appreciate.

Thanks!!


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Another question, can 2 speed be utilized nearly at all times when plowing in a skid loader or track machine, or is it only for use when traveling in a straight line without much load? We have a mid sized backhoe that has two speed and you can really only utilize 2 speed when traveling in a straight line without any load.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1) No. Not sure how old your 190 is, but the new suspension is smoother than a wheeled machine.
2) Someone is an idiot. 
3) I'd shoot myself if I couldn't use 2 speed whilst plowing. I don't run mine much, but when I do, they're in hi range.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Our machines never come out of 2 speed while plowing. 

The T650 demo we had yesterday morning was as smooth or smoother than our S750 and S570 wheeled machines, as well. It had roller the suspension undercarriage too.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Our T190 is a 2011 with roller suspension. It definitely is better than the older non suspension. We've broken a handful of the leaf springs on the suspension over the last two years. The dealer told us that we are only the second contractor they've sold new leaf springs to!! I didn't think we were that hard on the machine, besides normal usage of what the machine is built for. It was kind of a pain in the ass to put it lightly to get the bolts out and new ones in.

Great to hear about your thoughts on the roller suspension and tracked machines. And even better to hear 2 speed stays engaged while plowing full time!

I'm really interested in the T595 for what we do, as it is nearly 1000 lbs. lighter than the 6 series framed machines. Towing a 9k T650 isn't too fun i'd imagine. The T595's are hard to find used, and we need a machine.

Do you guys feel I should look into the T650? I have seen a good amount of landscapers with the 6 series framed Bobcat machines.

Thanks!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

In all reality we will likely end up with the 5 series machine if we buy one. We've got a bunch of installs scheduled for this season. The lifting capacity of the 650 isn't something we need, I'm more interested in the the ability to work when conditions are questionable for a wheeled unit. 

There are a bunch of T590's used out there, but little to none have 2 speed. They just added it as an option the end of 2015. 

What I should have done is a snow lease on one. Oh well...live and learn.


----------

